# F/S Citadel High Elves and Wood Elves



## Atheling (Aug 2, 2011)

Hi,

As part of my general clearout I've got a number of Citadel Chaos (plus other) miniatures I am willing to sell.

All the prices will be above the images.

Buyer pays postage. 

I'm living the the UK- if you're from another country please let me know as I will have to get the package weighed and this will save time. 

Also, please include your full address and Paypal e-mail 'address' as this will certainly speed things up at my end which means you will get your miniatures quickly.

If you're interested please PM me or contact me at the e-mail address below:

[email protected]

*HE Chariot 1- £12- Reserved!*









*HE chariot 2- £12*









*HE Chariot Rider- could be used as a Hero type too- £5- Reserved!*









*HE Command Group 1- £7 Reserved!*









*HE Command Group 2- £4- Reserved!*









*HE Elven Hero/Lord on Elven Steed- £6 Reserved!*









*HE Mage Mounted on Elven Steed 1- £5*









*HE Mage Mounted on Elven Steed- 2- £5*









*HE Musician- end of sword missing- £0.50*









*HE/WE Mounted Elves 1880's- (without plastic spears)- £6*









*HE Silver Helms Plastic Sprues- all intact- no bases- £5.*









*HE Reaver Knights (No bow cases 5 mini's) 1- £ 13*









*HE Reaver Knights (5 mini's) 2- £16*








Please note that although this is the same pic as the unit above there are two units of Reiver Knights For Sale.
*HE Reaver Knights Bowcases for unit above*









*HE Reaver Knights Bow Arms £1.50*









*HE Reaver Knights Standard- £0.50*









*HE Reaver Knights Spears- £1.50*









[b ]Reaver Knights Swords- £1.00[/b]









*HE Silver Helm Torso- £1.50*









*HE Silver Helms (2 mini's)- £7.- Reserved!*









*HE Silver Helms Riders- £6*









*HE Silver Helm Lances- £1.50*









*HE Spearman- £5.*









*HE White Lion of Chrace- £2.*









*WE Archers- £24*









*WE Command Models- £12*









*WE Mounted Hero- conversion, bow arm added- £4*









*WE Dryads- £5.50*









*WE Glade Rider Musician Torso- £2.*









*WE Glade Riders- No Elven Steed- £12.*









*WE Hero Mounted on Elven Steed 1- £4*









*WE Hero Mounted on elven Steed 2- £5*









*WE Mage 1 Conversion- £4.*









*WE Mage 3 Conversion- £5- Reserved!*









*WE Mage Torso- £2.*









*WE Wardancer Heroes- £3- only ONE left!*









*WE Wardancers (8 mini's)- £20*









Thanks very much for looking,

Darrell.


----------



## Atheling (Aug 2, 2011)

Hi again  . *Please Read*

I've removed the pictures of the miniatures that have been sold to save confusion.

If a sale falls through then the image will be replaced and a *For Sale Again!* notice will be placed above the said pic.

Miniatures that have been reserved now have a *Reserved!* notice on top of the pics.

Thanks for reading- I hope it's all clear?

Cheers,
Darrell.


----------



## Atheling (Aug 2, 2011)

*Updated 09:56 GMT 31.08.12*

Darrell.


----------



## Atheling (Aug 2, 2011)

*Updated! 06:48 GMT 4.09.12*

Darrell.


----------



## Atheling (Aug 2, 2011)

*Updated 13:30pm 04.09.12*

Darrell.


----------

